# What do you feed your ghost shrimp



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so I feed my ghost shrimp fish flakes, but I want to vary their diet (particularily with blanched vegetables) so I was wondering what you guys feed your shrimp, and if you feed them vegetables, what kinds?

though it is very cool watching my shrimp run up my plants, sit upside down in the water and collect flakes from the surface, I want something more reliable for them to eat, as I recently had one of my shrimp die and I strongly suspect it was because he wasnt finding the food I put into the tank. 

Oh and also, Ive tried feeding them tubiflex cubes, as well as catfish pellets and they barely touch both.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There is a invertebrate food made by Sera. I understand what makes a food good for shrimp is having low/no levels of some copper compound that can mess up their reproduction. http://www.sera.de/index.php?id=902&L=1


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm seems like it could be good, have you ever used it before?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

algae wafers?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I tried it on my cherry shrimp, but by then I'd killed most of them.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol give them shrimp pellets then you can have cannibal shrimp and watch them perform rituals and dance around fires before eating.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol

ps: so no one has tried to feed them veggies?


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have thrown crushed and chopped peas and lettuce in my tanks before for my fish, and some of the ghost shrimp attacked the peas, but they kind of just rode around on the lettuce while it floated around the tank.


----------

